# For anti-mask people



## mellowyellow (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2021)

Nobody *wants* to wear a mask.  Nobody gets up in the morning and crows, "Whoopee! Another fine day of clapping a piece of cloth to my face and fogging up my glasses and smelling my own halitosis and nobody will understand what I'm saying!"  Nobody says, "Wow, this is great.....it's the nearest thing to waterboarding I can arrange!"

BUT, it's what we have to do to get through this and 99% of those who say they *can't* wear a mask.....CAN.  They just don't *want* to. 

People, wear your masks.....or stay home. 

OK, I'm off the soapbox.


----------



## Mike (Mar 14, 2021)

What if a person who didn't agree to wearing
a mask had a friend or family member die and
they had been with them on many occasions
without a mask and they were charged with
murder, would that encourage everybody to
wear one, I wonder?

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

Mike said:


> What if a person who didn't agree to wearing
> a mask had a friend or family member die and
> they had been with them on many occasions
> without a mask and they were charged with
> ...


I doubt it cuz people are wads.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 14, 2021)

My sister and I were talking about seeing each other this fall.  Hopefully I will feel safe to fly again.  But I will be masked at all times and she will be too.  Would love to be able to visit the little shops in my home town again for probably the last time.  We will see.  Safety will be our priority!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2021)

This may all be a moot point soon. Biden says he wants everybody (in this country) to be able to get the vaccine by May 1.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Biden says he wants everybody (in this country) to be able to get the vaccine by May 1.


I guess that's when we'll learn what percentage of adults won't (or can't) be vaccinated. If it's more than 25%, and/or proof of vaccination isn't made mandatory for international travelers, we may be wearing masks for a long time to come.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2021)

Wearing a mask is a small price to pay if it helps curb the spread of this virus.  Those who refuse to do so, or refuse to get vaccinated, can spend their days at home....IMO.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 14, 2021)

And those whom their Dr's have advised against getting the vaccine due to health issues?
I guess they should just keep their butts home also?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> And those whom their Dr's have advised against getting the vaccine due to health issues?
> I guess they should just keep their butts home also?


No, but they'll be at risk when mask mandates are lifted and the virus is still circulating, which it surely will for years - if not decades - to come.    

My friend had a double lung transplant in 2020 and is therefore at great risk for infections due to the immunosuppressive drugs he must take daily.  At the direction of his personal doctor and the head of his transplant team he was fully vaccinated and had no adverse reactions.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> And those whom their Dr's have advised against getting the vaccine due to health issues?
> I guess they should just keep their butts home also?



If you look at the list of Pre-existing conditions, and the risks of these vaccines....per the CDC...probably Half of our population is at risk for adverse reactions.  However, based upon the results, so far, a fraction of 1% of those receiving the vaccine have experienced little more than a minor pain in the arm.  If a person is so ill that they cannot withstand these vaccines, they are probably already in pretty bad shape....and are nearly an invalid.  If they can still get to the stores, and take a daily walk, etc., the odds of these vaccines harming them are far less than the illness.  

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/need-extra-precautions/people-with-medical-conditions.html

IMO. people have a "Moral" obligation to do their small part to help lessen the spread of this pandemic.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 14, 2021)

I continue with my favorite saying when it all began, "Don't like disease prevention? Try disease."


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 14, 2021)

I guess I'm just in a mood to defend those who have few choices left.

It's as if no compassion is left anymore. Oh well, there so sick what's the difference what they die from? They could have a few years left, but hey let's give em a shot and toss a coin. 

If the vaccine is proven beyond any doubts that no one who was vaccinated can spread the virus then the few who are at risk of dying from a Covid vaccine could easily go about living somewhat a normal life by still wearing a mask. 

But that's yet to be proven that it stops the spread. 
I'm just appalled at the lack of compassion for those who would be risking their lives if they did get vaccinated.

So what if it's just a small number of people, those people matter. They are not just numbers. But that's exactly what they seem to be to those who spout the ratio of those who have severe health issues and would die or live if they were vaccinated.

But as long as its someone else who cares right?

I guess I let others delimanas and problems bother me to much. I suffer from compassion.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 14, 2021)

My son is associated with some hardcore mountain biking mucho macho idiots who say that if you wear a mask you are a sissy and if you catch the virus you are weak. Great bunch of guys . . .


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 14, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I continue with my favorite saying when it all began, "Don't like disease prevention? Try disease."


Yeah, great answer.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 14, 2021)

I've had Covid, so I have antibodies to protect me until I get vaccinated, which will be this coming Tuesday.    I realize this is a bit self serving view, but at least now it no longer angers me when I see the totally self absorbed anti-maskers in public.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 14, 2021)

And....for those who think I'm an anti-vaccine person, you haven't read my other posts.

I plan on getting the J&J vaccine after it's been widely distributed and about 6 weeks have gone by, so we know its safety.

That shouldn't be long from now.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 14, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I guess that's when we'll learn what percentage of adults won't (or can't) be vaccinated. If it's more than 25%, and/or proof of vaccination isn't made mandatory for international travelers, we may be wearing masks for a long time to come.


Have read that those who have had covid also count toward herd immunity, so if you add those to the "jabbed", we might be able to achieve it:

https://www.mediamatters.org/laura-...s-may-not-be-necessary-north-and-south-dakota


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

Perhaps so, @Liberty.  However, despite having had Covid, I'm not counting on those antibodies to carry me through, nor to protect me from variants.  

Rita Wilson, who had Covid a year ago and participated in a UCLA study to see how long Covid antibodies remain in the blood of those who'd been infected, publicly disclosed that 11 months after being sick her antibodies were gone.  
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...dies-11-months-after-getting-sick/ar-BB1bBHMf


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 14, 2021)

Sunny said:


> This may all be a moot point soon. Biden says he wants everybody (in this country) to be able to get the vaccine by May 1.


He actually said they would be eligible..still might take a few weeks to work through the wait lists.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm not a real anti-masker, I  don't care much for wearing the mask, but I wear one when I have to and I take it off when I can.   I do think that not near enough has been done to promote healthy life styles during the pandemic other than hand washing and social distancing.  Things like taking immune system boosting vitamins and supplements, eating a healthy diet and getting plenty of sunshine and exercise were not encouraged enough and people staying inside their homes all the time led to some unhealthy families that now do need to be vaccinated against covid.  My wife and I also have no plans to get the vaccine, but we are certainly not against anyone else being vaccinated, we each need to stay well informed and make the choices that are right for ourselves.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2021)

I wear the mask when necessary, in spite of having had both shots over a month ago. When I asked why, the explanation I got was that I can't get the disease, but I can still carry the virus and spread it to anyone who is not vaccinated.  So, the people who are not receiving the vaccine are assuming the risk for themselves, and counting on everyone else wearing a mask.  If they already have preexisting medical conditions severe enough to prevent them from surviving the vaccine, they are probably running an even bigger risk of dying if they do get the disease. That's a decision that everyone has to make for themselves.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 14, 2021)

I *hate *wearing a mask.

But I do when I am in the general  public, which is less than 1 hour a week.

I've had covid. I lived. Not getting a shot.

If I get Covid again, then that's my problem.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 14, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I wear the mask when necessary, in spite of having had both shots over a month ago. When I asked why, the explanation I got was that I can't get the disease, but I can still carry the virus and spread it to anyone who is not vaccinated.  So, the people who are not receiving the vaccine are assuming the risk for themselves, and counting on everyone else wearing a mask.  If they already have preexisting medical conditions severe enough to prevent them from surviving the vaccine, they are probably running an even bigger risk of dying if they do get the disease. That's a decision that everyone has to make for themselves.


The way I understand it, even after being vaccinated, you can still catch covid-19, but you won't have severe symptoms. Some of the vaccine manufacturers are claiming 100% protection from hospitalization from symptoms -- a claim of which I'm highly skeptical. Maybe 99%, but nothing is 100% effective. We shall see, I guess.

So if you're vaccinated, covid-19 is about a dangerous to you as the flu, but you can still spread it, and if you spread it to unvaccinated people, it can put them in the hospital or kill them. Eventually, everybody is going to catch covid-19, but it's only going to kill the unvaccinated.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 14, 2021)

I have been trying to get the vaccine but everything is booked here in Houston.  I hope to het the Johnson oe but will take what I can get.  I will continue to wear a mask before and after I get the vaccine.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 14, 2021)

Irwin said:


> The way I understand it, even after being vaccinated, you can still catch covid-19, but you won't have severe symptoms. Some of the vaccine manufacturers are claiming 100% protection from hospitalization from symptoms -- a claim of which I'm highly skeptical. Maybe 99%, but nothing is 100% effective. We shall see, I guess.
> 
> So if you're vaccinated, covid-19 is about a dangerous to you as the flu, but you can still spread it, and if you spread it to unvaccinated people, it can put them in the hospital or kill them. Eventually, everybody is going to catch covid-19, but it's only going to kill the unvaccinated.


"Eventually, everybody is going to catch covid-19, but it's only going to kill the unvaccinated."

What about the people who have had Covid and survived?
What about the asymptomatic people who have had Covid?

You seem to erroneously assume everyone not vaccinated will die.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "Eventually, everybody is going to catch covid-19, but it's only going to kill the unvaccinated."
> 
> What about the people who have had Covid and survived?
> What about the asymptomatic people who have had Covid?
> ...


That's not what I said. I said "it's only going to kill the unvaccinated." I didn't say it's going to kill all the unvaccinated.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 15, 2021)

With a 99.5% survival rate for people age 18 to 69 most people that do catch it will get through it fine.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 15, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I have been trying to get the vaccine but everything is booked here in Houston.  I hope to het the Johnson oe but will take what I can get.  I will continue to wear a mask before and after I get the vaccine.


Call pharmacies like CVS and Grocery store pharmacies. I found my vaccine at a local, non-chain pharmacy. Filled out their form on-line for an appointment and got in the next day.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 15, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I've had Covid, so I have antibodies to protect me until I get vaccinated, which will be this coming Tuesday.    I realize this is a bit self serving view, but at least now it no longer angers me when I see the totally self absorbed anti-maskers in public.


Nathan, I too have the antibodies from having had COVID.  Just a word of warning though, you may suffer a moderately severe reaction from the vaccine.  We who have the antibodies begin fighting the vaccine from the minute it enters our body.  The first shot with me, lasted for 4 days and the 2nd lasted 2 days.  Not as bad as the COVID itself, but a tad uncomfortable.  Good luck.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 15, 2021)

So, if someone doesn't want to get vaccinated, don't, but don't go on and on about it.  That's that person's private business.  Let it go.  So what?  I don't care if an individual doesn't get the vaccine, just follow the guidelines in public please.  Simple enough.  There is so much discussion on this subject which is non productive.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 15, 2021)

There are some pretty big assumptions in this thread, perhaps the largest being that the vaccine will stop the spread of covid.   To those who believe that, I would ask if the flu vaccines of the past stopped the spread of flu or even made a dent in it.  I do understand that will be difficult to answer since CDC numbers contain a lot of estimates.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 15, 2021)

No comment. The video speaks for itself.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 15, 2021)

That would be brutal if it was really for not wearing a mask, but if the bank told her to leave, then that's what she should have done.  By refusing she is now trespassing and that's why she was arrested; for trespassing,  not for going mask-less.  I live in a rural area and go into many small businesses w/o a mask and have no problem.  When I go to Walmart or some place like the bank, then wearing the mask is one of those things I have to do.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 15, 2021)

What ignorant, selfish/self centered/ME first people do not seem to comprehend is that getting the shot only reduces the chances of getting infected...its not a sure thing or 100% protection, and neither is wearing a mask 100% effective protection for either yourself or others..

If YOU get infected you can infect others (its how pandemics work/spread ..DUH!)...

I wear a mask (the best that I can get) to, primarily, reduce the odds of getting infected  from YOUR virus/germs.. and secondarily to help reduce the likelihood of infecting others (if I should become infected by YOUR virus/germs).

I will get the vaccination to further reduce the odds of getting infected by YOUR virus/germs... and to reduce the chances of infecting others
.
Hopefully; when enough of us get the vaccinated the so called heard immunity will apply and the virus will cease to be a wide spread issue.. 

People who are not a part of the solution are a part of the PROBLEM and deserve public shaming, IMO.

Enjoy!


----------



## digifoss (Mar 15, 2021)

Happy Joe said:


> People who are not a part of the solution are a part of the PROBLEM and deserve public shaming, IMO.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thats Very selfish IMO


----------



## Irwin (Mar 15, 2021)

digifoss said:


> That would be brutal if it was really for not wearing a mask, but if the bank told her to leave, then that's what she should have done.  By refusing she is now trespassing and that's why she was arrested; for trespassing,  not for going mask-less.  I live in a rural area and go into many small businesses w/o a mask and have no problem.  When I go to Walmart or some place like the bank, then wearing the mask is one of those things I have to do.


She also resisted arrest. I guess she could plead insanity, because she's frickin' crazy.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 15, 2021)

She had an agenda! It's weird that she referred to a mask as a diaper. I thought diapers were only for covering you know what. She got what she deserved.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 17, 2021)

One study I saw *suggested* that masks were of little to no value. The average no. of deaths per thousand in the ten states that had the earliest mask mandate was 13.3/K. The average death rate in the 10 states with no mask mandate was 12.6/K. You could infer that masks were more of a problem than a solution but the margin of error might make it a toss up. Somebody should deep dive into real world data and not rely on stupid aerosol tests.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> One study I saw *suggested* that masks were of little to no value. The average no. of deaths per thousand in the ten states that had the earliest mask mandate was 13.3/K. The average death rate in the 10 states with no mask mandate was 12.6/K. You could infer that masks were more of a problem than a solution but the margin of error might make it a toss up. Somebody should deep dive into real world data and not rely on stupid aerosol tests.


Who conducted this study? I would be interested in reading it. I wonder if people wore better masks, such as N-95 or KN-95 if this would change the outcome. Those are the masks I wear and have since last summer. Also, I do see people pull their masks down in places and if they have Covid, they could be spreading it but think they are wearing a mask.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 17, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> Who conducted this study? I would be interested in reading it. I wonder if people wore better masks, such as N-95 or KN-95 if this would change the outcome. Those are the masks I wear and have since last summer. Also, I do see people pull their masks down in places and if they have Covid, they could be spreading it but think they are wearing a mask.


Will send PM.  Don't want to stir up either of the two mask/no mask religions.

Edit Update:  Link to data and study sent.


----------



## charry (Mar 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> One study I saw *suggested* that masks were of little to no value. The average no. of deaths per thousand in the ten states that had the earliest mask mandate was 13.3/K. The average death rate in the 10 states with no mask mandate was 12.6/K. You could infer that masks were more of a problem than a solution but the margin of error might make it a toss up. Somebody should deep dive into real world data and not rely on stupid aerosol tests.



Very true Jon , 
They are useless, but we still carry on wearing them.....


----------

